# good bad or what? Friends house just got "fixt"



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

This is a friend on another forum. He was wondering if this was a legit job. Have a look see.



> Mainly looking toward you on this one nate. with all your apperant knowledge with fixing up your own house, but anyone else with some uptodate knowledge about the industry norm with plumbing please weigh in because im having a small amount of buyers remorse. about $130 or so dollars of it at that.
> 
> Backstory:
> Sunday of last week (10 days ago) my wife noticed water was seeping up through our garage floor. so Monday i called the same plumber who did the work on the outside when our main gate valve broke and i couldnt shut water off. so he came out that day and started the work.
> ...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

> on the first job earlier this year they had used full copper pipe and some was recycled for this (up by the water spiket) but all the tubing under the insulation is plastic and once was copper...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you plumbers think?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

What did Nate say?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I said Ell if I know?! I don't do plumbing. Told him I would put it up here for you guys to see and comment on. Was this a good job? Is that line good?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like a DIY did this job to me. Looks like crap.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

kinda what I was thinking. It is supposedly a licensed guy in florida that did this to my buddy's place.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*It's not a garage, It's an adventure*

looks like he made an attempt to match the quality of the electrical work. I see the problem, The plumber could have at least taken down the dyno Jet banner and placed it over the plastic pipe. And whats with all those mismatched trusses? were they salvaged? and is one of the lower chords on that one truss cut where that blocking goes past it? Looks like a few tradesmen can pull up lawn chairs on a lazy Sunday, sit in your garage, point out errors and talk about it for hours over some beers.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

nEighter said:


> kinda what I was thinking. It is *supposedly* a licensed guy in florida that did this to my buddy's place.


Must have been someone to have claimed to be, that was no plumber that was a hack. Those shark bites with the mixture of pipe and fitting is beautiful.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

> and finally the hole.
> he said they _could_ refill it and pour some concrete down but that they would have to charge his boss' minimum of $100.00 and that i could do it for less than $10.00.


I think we figured out where a case of empty beer bottles went


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

A W Smith said:


> looks like he made an attempt to match the quality of the electrical work. I see the problem, The plumber could have at least taken down the dyno Jet banner and placed it over the plastic pipe. And whats with all those mismatched trusses? were they salvaged? and is one of the lower chords on that one truss cut where that blocking goes past it? Looks like a few tradesmen can pull up lawn chairs on a lazy Sunday, sit in your garage, point out errors and talk about it for hours over some beers.


I thought florida had to have licenses for all contractors? BTW this is not my place.. It is a friends in Florida, I live in kc. 

So it is bad. Huh. I am not sure I have the heart to tell him now


----------



## assocplumbers (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks to me like he got what he paid for.

We don't deal with PEX, but if it had been in copper at least 3 times as much.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

huh. Do you think that that is even remotely right? The long runs of line not secured?


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

nEighter said:


> huh. Do you think that that is even remotely right? The long runs of line not secured?


shoot, I'm a framer and can tell that was a hack job!!!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Welp yeah. He said he is contacting the guy and asking WTF on monday. Hacks R us back at it again. Any other plumbers want to chime in with specific problems with this "fix"?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

nEighter said:


> Welp yeah. He said he is contacting the guy and asking WTF on monday. Hacks R us back at it again. Any other plumbers want to chime in with specific problems with this "fix"?


Yea everything, dude it looks bad, not clean at all, there is nothing about it that looks right.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Ron. I will let him know


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh my freakin gowd! That is terrible. I don't even know where to begin. Pex outdoors exposed to UV? Sharkbites? Pex strapped with copper straps. Long unsupported lengths. I could go on and on. CRAP CRAP CRAP. That is a insurance claim waiting to happen!:lol:

Looks like a twisted game of russian rollete with that uponor 90 touching the roof deck. Can't wait for the rooferes to start poking nails threw that roof deck on the reroof:devil:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Welp yeah. He said he is contacting the guy and asking WTF on monday. Hacks R us back at it again. Any other plumbers want to chime in with specific problems with this "fix"?



why wait till Monday? Hes a church buddy right? why don't he just stand up during a quiet moment during prayer spin around pointing his finger at him sayin "THERES the sinner!! over THERE!


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

And who the heck paints their walls turquoise?

Never mind just realized hes from Florida. Trying for that Miami art deco look I suppose.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Yep. It is a florida home


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 9, 2008)

Florida has nothing to do with that hacked up mess. That guy could go anywhere and perform work like that. It is sad to see home owners get ripped off like that. OMG!!!!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

yep. He asked me what he should ask the guy come monday.. I told him I don't know.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I think he needs to get the BI involved.
There has to be a lot of violations there.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Arund here we call that Doo Doo.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Classic- you get what you pay for.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

*whe*

I'm no plumber, but I have seen plenty of good and plenty of bad. It would be one thing if you chewed the guy down to nothing on the price, but if someone asked me to "fix" something, I would explain what the course of action was and the price would be before I hacked my way to a cheap and dirty fix. I hate seeing sharkbites and pex where there is load on the connections and the pipe is basically unsupported. 

I don't know Upnor's product line, but is that red the correct pipe for domestic use??? The rest looks like aquapex, but if that red pipe is another brand, your not supposed to be using expansion fittings with it.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks I will let him know. He said the guy was coming out to put copper back where there is plastic now... not sure what it is, think whatever is outside.


----------

